# Never Had A Bath Before!



## mustlovedogs123 (Mar 23, 2011)

My foster dog (Aidan) has never had a bath before, so I am trying to figure out a way to give him a bath with scaring him too much. Any Ideas?


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Matter of factly. I've found that coddling and reassuring a dog too much excaberates fear. You act like it's no big deal and hopefully he'll pick up on those vibes from you. Put something on the bottom of the tub/shower, so it isnt slippery, and I'd have someone hold his collar so he isnt trying to jump out.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 25, 2011)

Labmom4 said:


> Matter of factly. I've found that coddling and reassuring a dog too much excaberates fear. You act like it's no big deal and hopefully he'll pick up on those vibes from you. Put something on the bottom of the tub/shower, so it isnt slippery, and I'd have someone hold his collar so he isnt trying to jump out.


 Agree with the above. Also keep the the sprayer (or whatever you use) from making too much noise...that can scare them. With almost all dogs I bathe I start out by wetting their back feet, then moving up to their rear, back, shoulders, front legs, neck, and head last. Gives them some time to realize what I'm doing so they don't spook and go all nutty on me.  Make sure the temp is comfortable too...some dogs will struggle wildly if the temp's a little too cool/warm. One time my sister was bathing my lhasa and he was giving her sooo much trouble...struggling and thrashing and trying to get away. I went in the bathroom and was like "huh, lemme try, he's never been this way before.", took the nozzle, felt the temp and went "golly I'd want out too if you sprayed me with ice water!!" After adjusting the temp he went back to being an angel.  Good luck!! And make double sure you rinse well...leaving soap not only makes the coat dull and sticky it causes the dog to scratch like crazy!! If the shampoo is really thick and hard to work in, dilute it a little bit...usually they clean just as well and are much easier to work in/rinse out.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I made bath time play time at first. Denali's intro to the tub was I first had her outside the bathroom and I plugged the tub and then filled it just a little bit so there was still a dry area at the back of the tub. I turned the water off, then brought her in and put her in on the dry side. I tapped my hand in the water and got her to explore it and play in it. I scooped up water and put it on her legs, got her belly a little. Then I turned the water on just the tiniest bit to dribble. I encouraged her play in that, and she bit at at, tossed her head around, was drinking the water, she was having a great time. I turned the water on a little more to get the tub more full, and just let her play around while I scooped water onto her and made it really fun. After, I picked her up and to dry her off I tossed a towel on her, and wrestled around gently with her inside the towel, throwing it over her head, rubbing her face and legs, and made drying off into a game.

I did not use a sprayer
I did not actually wash her
I only wanted it to be a positive first experience with being in the tub.


----------



## mustlovedogs123 (Mar 23, 2011)

Sibe said:


> I made bath time play time at first. Denali's intro to the tub was I first had her outside the bathroom and I plugged the tub and then filled it just a little bit so there was still a dry area at the back of the tub. I turned the water off, then brought her in and put her in on the dry side. I tapped my hand in the water and got her to explore it and play in it. I scooped up water and put it on her legs, got her belly a little. Then I turned the water on just the tiniest bit to dribble. I encouraged her play in that, and she bit at at, tossed her head around, was drinking the water, she was having a great time. I turned the water on a little more to get the tub more full, and just let her play around while I scooped water onto her and made it really fun. After, I picked her up and to dry her off I tossed a towel on her, and wrestled around gently with her inside the towel, throwing it over her head, rubbing her face and legs, and made drying off into a game.
> 
> I did not use a sprayer
> I did not actually wash her
> I only wanted it to be a positive first experience with being in the tub.


Thats a great idea I am thinking of just getting him to sit in a empty tub a couple of times then put a tiny bit of water in the next time and so on and so forth.
thanks


----------



## mustlovedogs123 (Mar 23, 2011)

mom24doggies said:


> Agree with the above. Also keep the the sprayer (or whatever you use) from making too much noise...that can scare them. With almost all dogs I bathe I start out by wetting their back feet, then moving up to their rear, back, shoulders, front legs, neck, and head last. Gives them some time to realize what I'm doing so they don't spook and go all nutty on me.  Make sure the temp is comfortable too...some dogs will struggle wildly if the temp's a little too cool/warm. One time my sister was bathing my lhasa and he was giving her sooo much trouble...struggling and thrashing and trying to get away. I went in the bathroom and was like "huh, lemme try, he's never been this way before.", took the nozzle, felt the temp and went "golly I'd want out too if you sprayed me with ice water!!" After adjusting the temp he went back to being an angel.  Good luck!! And make double sure you rinse well...leaving soap not only makes the coat dull and sticky it causes the dog to scratch like crazy!! If the shampoo is really thick and hard to work in, dilute it a little bit...usually they clean just as well and are much easier to work in/rinse out.


I like that idea! Just letting you know I am not an inexperianced dog owner I do know how to bath dogs properly as I have 2 of my own and one has skin problems. The reason i ask thins question is because Aidan was a stray before he came to me!
Thanks


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Labmom4 said:


> Matter of factly. I've found that coddling and reassuring a dog too much excaberates fear. You act like it's no big deal and hopefully he'll pick up on those vibes from you. Put something on the bottom of the tub/shower, so it isnt slippery, and I'd have someone hold his collar so he isnt trying to jump out.


I agree with this except, first, make sure he is comfortable being held by the collar. Holding my dog by the collar would have actually made him more panicked.


----------



## RinseAce (Aug 16, 2010)

A lot of dogs have a problem with water at first. Your best best is a detachable sprayer system that connects any time you need to your faucet or shower with the supplied connector. When you're finished just store for convenience. We offer these. If you have any questions on our products, feel free to call or email us any time! http://www.rinseace.com/pet-showers


----------



## mustlovedogs123 (Mar 23, 2011)

Just an update I gave him a bath the other day and it went really well.


----------



## Sybille (Oct 5, 2011)

mustlovedogs123 said:


> My foster dog (Aidan) has never had a bath before, so I am trying to figure out a way to give him a bath with scaring him too much. Any Ideas?


You might want to try a shower instead of a bath. Easier to get in, let dog sit and start on the paws rinsing dog slowly working upwards. Works a treat for Sam, he loves it!


----------



## mustlovedogs123 (Mar 23, 2011)

Sybille said:


> You might want to try a shower instead of a bath. Easier to get in, let dog sit and start on the paws rinsing dog slowly working upwards. Works a treat for Sam, he loves it!


Actually he is scared of the shower head, it makes too much noise but I got him bathed and clean! The shower head would have been easy if he wasn't scared of the noise!


----------



## workerant (Feb 28, 2011)

I've made bathtime TREAT BONANZA since Kenda was little. As the bath is filling, I set out a small piece of each kind of treat we have. A biscuit, half a Pupperoni, some chicken jerky, a piece of lamb lung, all of it. Kenda now recognizes what's going on and I have to make her wait to get in the tub until I'm ready. She also has her own towel, and she's allowed to wrestle with it as I dry her off. When she's as dry as I can get her, we go to the kitchen where I give her the treats one by one. She doesn't love being bathed but I've worked hard to make the experience a treat to look forward to.

While she's in the tub, I soak her collar in a strong solution of Oxi-Clean. It comes out clean and bright and it's the only cleaner I've found that removes that funky smell. Rinse, pat dry and reinstall after the TREAT BONANZA.


----------

